# Tasco scopes



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering if tasco scopes are any good? Anyone know anything about them? Also for coyote hunting would a 5-20-50mm scope be too big? Thanks.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You'll find some here that like them, but many more refer to them as TRASH CO.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

My personal opinion, you get what you pay for! I am in the process of buying a new set up and I am doing tons of research on different scopes before I jump into buying one. Once I have it, there is no going back!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Also, does anyone know what a good powerful scope would be to buy for around $100? Thanks.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 3-9X40 on my 223 and I don't mind it at all. It has never knocked off and it gets beat around in the truck alot. I wouldn't spend too much on a Tasco though because they are just ok, not great


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 3x9-40 Simmons, I paid $89. 2 years ago. I have never touched it since sighting it in new. I like it. It picks up early/late light good too.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

On a $100 dollar budget, I'd suggest looking into Bushnell. Not the best out there, but they seem to work well in low light and hold zero.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

i love my bushnell banner! Granted, i have it on a 17hmr, so i cannot attest to how they hold their zero on a larger rifle, but i have dropped it and it still hits where i aim. Great clarity too!


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have one tasco scope i like it alot..i am not a guy that goes out and spends three four hundred dollars on a scope.. i give my guns work outs with terrian and if i hit my scope on a rock or tree or drop the gun i am out four hundred dollors but with a 100 dollar scope i dont mind.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have both the 2.5-10 and 6-24 varmint scopes... i love them both.. i have had the 2.5-10 for a year now and have had no problems with it the other one i purchased around christmas, and it seems to be of equal quality as the 2.5-10...


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys. Ya i have a bushnell banner 3-9-40 or it could be 3-9-50 idk i cant remember and im at school so i cant look but I like it its just i would kind of like a little more powerfull scope.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 6x18 simmons on my 220 swift and I like it a lot except in short range settings, I think I paid $129.00 for it. I have a 2x10 simmons on my 243 that draws in light very well I like it alot, I got it out of the bargin bin at Gander mountian for $79.00 a few years back.
I have a bushnell trophy well two really. One on my 54 cal Muzzle loader and the other on my 50 cal ML. the one on the 50 was a new christmas present so I remember the cost at $106.00. the one on my 54 has held up well for over 6 years of shooting.
Cheapest scope I ever bought and is one of the best I paid $5.00 for. It is a old weaver K4.
I paid $80.00 for a leupold 3x9x40 at a gun show a few years back. It was a NON adjusting wreck I found when I got home. Sent it to Leupold and got it fixed for just the postage to ship it to them $7.40 .
But for a $100.00 I would add the $6.00 and get a bushnell trophy.

 Al


----------



## worm (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got a tasco world class series scope 3x9-40 on my remington .270. It was sighted in about a year ago if not longer...since I have shot it a bunch and it still hits where I aim. I don't beat on it too much but for a cheaper scope and me being a beginer it works for me until I can upgrade

..worm..


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a tasco 6-24 varmint on my .223 and I'm extremely happy with it. Recently I wanted to see if the scope was good enough to hold it's zero when I dialed for ranges other than 200yds and then dialed back. Needles to say I was very impressed, I can dial out to 625yds with one full revolution of the turret. It was awesome I was shooting milk jugs just about every shot at 625. I set the scope back to zero and moved up to 200yds and the rifle was dead on. Pretty good for a 90 dollar scope. Would I bet my life on a tasco probably not but they seem to be very good for the money at least in my experience.

Justin


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys.


----------

